# Right breeder for me in MO area



## VindexP (Feb 8, 2014)

New member. Looking to add a GSD to the family. Not currently planning to do any activities with dog beyond obedience training. Interested primarily in even tempered companion. Parents had GSD's when I was growing up. I have 3 children from ages 8-11. They are comfortable with larger dogs. I owned a rescued GSD but was forced to re-home him during a period of domestic upheaval (separation - attempted reconciliation - divorce). 

I live near KC but would be willing to travel for the right puppy. I am also looking to keep the cost around $1500 if that is possible. I hate to sound cheap but, simply put, I have other obligations (children) that have to come first. It may be that I am simply unable to find a good companion dog given my limitations. 

In any case, thank you so much for your consideration and advice.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

There's a rescue I used to foster for when I lived in KC. It's called MOGS (Missouri German Shepherd Rescue). Maybe check them out and see if they have any dogs that would meet your requirements.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum and $1500 is a reasonable price for a good GSD. Make sure before you call around or pick a pup you spend HOURS reading thru the links ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html and ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html

There are SO many poor breeders out there and unwanted puppies from those breeders that we don't need to give them any of our money (but can get a pup/dog from the shelters/rescues where they end up!) . So it's vital to know what WE are doing and support the best breeder we can afford that is 'responsible' and doing the best for the breed and their dogs.

Even better if, heaven forbid, life changes occur again and the dog isn't able to stay in your home, the Puppy Warranty assure the breeder will ALWAYS take the pup back!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

$1500 will get you a fine companion as long as from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Drake108 (Feb 11, 2014)

I just got my first GSD from a breeder in South East Missouri. They are between $750-$850 depending on the parents. I would be happy to personal message you the website if you would like to see pictures/videos of the puppies and learn more information on the breeder. I attached a picture of my little guy I'll be getting on March 3rd. I can not wait, all I have been researching is German Shepherds almost 24/7 to learn as much as I can before I get him.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

